
Elon Musk Just Sent an Extraordinary Email to Tesla Employees - samaysharma
https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/elon-musk-just-sent-an-extraordinary-email-to-tesla-employees.html
======
Someone
“Just” is a week or two ago (“around 12:30 p.m. Pacific on Tuesday“, according
to [https://jalopnik.com/tesla-switching-to-24-7-shifts-to-
push-...](https://jalopnik.com/tesla-switching-to-24-7-shifts-to-push-
for-6-000-model-1825335216), on April 17]

